# calling competition!!!



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

today I was at summit county fairgrounds for that outdoor expo and signed up for the turkey calling competition.... never have done it before so I thought I would give it a try... I just signed up for the amateur one cause I didn't know what I was getting into... I didn't call as well as I would have liked but I ended up coming in 3rd!!!!!!!!! not too shabby... wanted to do a lot better... but now I have an idea of what sounds and rhythym the judges are looking for and next competition hopefully will have better results!


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

nice! great job, i can't call worth a crap LOL


----------

